# Command to update a single package



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't want to update a package from ports/compiling from /usr/ports source.
Is it ?
`portupgrade -p <packagename>`


----------



## ahavatar (Dec 2, 2010)

`portupgrade -PP <packagename>`


----------



## cola (Dec 2, 2010)

I did `pkg_add -r -v --keep portupgrade`

```
su: portupgrade: command not found
```
But man portupgrade displays the man page.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 2, 2010)

`% rehash`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 2, 2010)

Wrong forum again. This really needs to stop, cola. Moved.


----------

